# BPS Shrimpy Thing Recipe...



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I Have that fly..bouught it in WWS in Islamorada. You duplicated it perfectly!! Great job!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You are getting better every day! Tying & Fishin'. One question though, where did you find the Craft Fur? Gander Mountain down here in West Palm does not have any...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I Have that fly..bouught it in WWS in Islamorada.  You duplicated it perfectly!!  Great job!!!





> You are getting better every day! Tying & Fishin'. One question though, where did you find the Craft Fur? Gander Mountain down here in West Palm does not have any...


Well, thank you guys!  I hope you find the recipe useful. Ironically, the one I took pictures of is the worst one of the bunch. I made the head a bit too long, but I didn't feel like taking a whole new set of pics. :

Gramps, I got the fur at Orlando Outfitters, a local fly shop. You have any fly shops in your area? If not, you could see if Gander has anything like fox fur. I think it's pretty much the same thing, except the fox is real fur and the craft stuff is artificial. Maybe even a craft store like Joann's? I've seen some furs in there.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Man your getting good.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Those look awesome. Too bad I don't see me having the patience to tie flies.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Man your getting good.


Thanks Tom!   Get your boat back yet?



> Those look awesome. Too bad I don't see me having the patience to tie flies.


'preciate that!   Now that I've been fly fishing and fly tying for awhile, I'm beginning to understand that there is almost a symbiosis between the two activities. You've got to develop patience like you've never had before, in order to succeed and enjoy fly fishing, while fly tying teaches you that patience.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> You are getting better every day! Tying & Fishin'.  One question though, where did you find the Craft Fur? Gander Mountain down here in West Palm does not have any...


Try Ole Florida Fly Shop in Boca. Good store. If all else fails try www.saltwaterflies.com This is the best online fly materials website I have found. Make sure you get "extra select" craft fur. The "extra select" just means "longer".

Hammer. This pattern looks just like Borski's Craft fur shrimp variant, only reversed. Those lead eyes look a little big. You fishin that fly in some deep water?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Those lead eyes look a little big.


They are not a little big. They are an exact duplicate of the original pattern. I didn't invent it, I just wrote instructions for copying it.

Here's the original. Compare for yourself.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting how what you tied,
has a similarity to this pic,
and may be why the bass HaMm3r it.











http://www.westfly.com/feature-article/0009/feature_268.php



> The nutrient density of these insects is impressive and makes them a prime target of fish: one dragonfly nymph will provide more calories than hundreds of caddis larvae! This partially explains the vigor with which trout assault the imitations.
> 
> Dragonflies are not just an important food source for trout, they compose a significant portion of the insect diet of bass and of some large panfish. The once-legendary dragonfly population of Oregon's Crane Prairie Reservoir was doubtless a key factor in the success of the illegally-stocked bass in that water. In other lakes, I have found bass with over twenty dragonfly nymphs in their stomachs!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I wasnt being critical of the big eyes. I just figured you were fishing deep water or want the fly to sink very fast. Thats one way to customize your flies. You should have several of the same pattern, but with different size/type eyes to cover multiple water depths.

You did a good job on the fly Hammer. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Interesting how what you tied,
> has a similarity to this pic,
> and may be why the bass HaMm3r it.
> 
> ...


You're right, Brett! Sounds like a challenge for a new variant of this pattern.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I wasnt being critical of the big eyes. I just figured you were fishing deep water or want the fly to sink very fast. Thats one way to customize your flies. You should have several of the same pattern, but with different size/type eyes to cover multiple water depths.
> 
> You did a good job on the fly Hammer. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


That's cool Aaron.  Sometimes it's hard to tell when all you have is text to go on.


----------



## catscradle00 (Nov 17, 2007)

This fly is called a chernobyl shrimp. Flyh2o supplies them to basspro.
http://www.flyh2o.com/Chernobyl-Shrimp_p_0-1968.html


As a helpful tip, you might find it easier to tie the lead eyes in before you tie in the estaz and palmer the hackle. This way you'll finish with a clean looking head and leave yourself with some room to finish the fly. This is essentially a matter of personal preference, but i find it helps keep uniformity among flies (especially when you have a few too many drinks as you tie and get a little happy wrapping the estaz ).

nice looking fly, keep 'em coming.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats the one. Good call buddy.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> This fly is called a chernobyl shrimp. Flyh2o supplies them to basspro.
> http://www.flyh2o.com/Chernobyl-Shrimp_p_0-1968.html


Cool! Now we know.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Site updated.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hammer. Tied a few today. Really like this fly. Used Schlappen instead of hackles. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You bet Aaron!  Thanks for trying it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Aaron what are the Schlappen's? Looked on Google & some are small saddle while others appear to be very large...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Schlappen is like hackle but bigger. Some significantly.


----------

